# Icônes trop grosses ...



## ankou22 (5 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour
Je découvre enfin mon nouveau iMac (après 15 ans W.....s et Linux, SnowLeopard ça fait un choc) !!
L'interface est vraiment magnifique mais il y a un petit détail qui m'agace et que je n'arrive pas à corriger :
J'ai dans le dock, à droite, l'icône du dossier Applications, quand je clique dessus il s'ouvre et me présente la liste des application installées sous forme d'icônes ENORMES (la hauteur de la fenêtre ouverte est presque celle de mon écran : 1080 pixels) !!
Comment en changer la taille ???

Merci pour votre aide
(je sais c'est un peu ballot comme question)


----------



## Rez2a (5 Décembre 2009)

À ma connaissance, non, on ne peut pas changer la taille des icônes dans les Stacks en mode grille... :/
Essaie la vue Liste, ça te correspondra peut-être plus.


----------



## estcethomas (5 Décembre 2009)

la taille des icônes en mode grille change en fonction du nombre de fichier contenu dans le dossier, mais non tu ne peux pas changer la taille comme tu le veux.


----------



## anneee (5 Décembre 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> la taille des icônes en mode grille change en fonction du nombre de fichier contenu dans le dossier



Tiens c'est marrant, chez moi la taille ne change pas, s'il y a trop de fichiers, je suis obligé de scroller pour voir la fin de la liste.

Serait-ce un changement depuis 10.6?


----------



## estcethomas (5 Décembre 2009)

ben je viens de voir qu'ii a parlé de SL, moi je parle pour leopard. 
Je vous ai fait deux petites captures:
D'abord les petits icones:







Et voilà les gros:


----------



## ankou22 (7 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses. Ca fait plaisir de voir que même pour une petite question il y a plusieurs réponses !

J'ai aussi pas mal cherché de mon coté ce Week-end ... hje n'ai hélas rien trouvé ! 
Je n'aime pas trop l'affichage "liste" (çà me fait me trop penser à un certain menu "Démarrer" ...)
Je vais donc en prendre mon parti ...

De toute façon je vais pas installer des milliers d'applications ! (peut-être quelques unes spécifiques pour la photos )
Celles "de base" me suffisent déjà bien

@ Bientôt


----------



## Rez2a (7 Décembre 2009)

ankou22 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses. Ca fait plaisir de voir que même pour une petite question il y a plusieurs réponses !
> 
> ...



Au pire, si ce mode de lancement te gêne, tu peux très bien utiliser Spotlight ou Quicksilver, comme on est pas mal à le faire sur ce forum. 

Pour Spotlight, tu fais Ctrl+Espace, tu commences à taper les premières lettres du nom de l'application que tu veux lancer, et tu fais entrée, c'est aussi simple que ça et ça va plus vite qu'en cherchant dans le stack Applications.
Quicksilver marche sur le même principe mais est plus rapide.


----------

